
Ask HN: Are you a web tech consultant? - ge96
I&#x27;m wondering if it would not really be pheasible to be a general-consultant with regard to people coming to you and saying &quot;Here&#x27;s what I want&quot; and you say &quot;Oh yeah, that would fit in this category using this stack.&quot; Then you can help them pick out a person&#x2F;group to help them with their site.<p>It seems like you&#x27;d need to be able to develop on the different technology out there to be able to do that.<p>I also picture weirdly in my mind an office they walk into and have brochures that they flip open with glossy covers looking at website samples like they&#x27;re real estate property or something.<p>I&#x27;m helping a client pick a future developer to replace myself and it is interesting this &quot;dynamic?&quot; of a person not knowing much about web tech and trusting&#x2F;depending on you and me being able to pick out people that are competent&#x2F;not competent&#x2F;fake.<p>I am curious if anyone is a &quot;web tech&quot; consultant. Granted I&#x27;m no superstar myself, despite my capability I&#x27;m using old technology and closer to novice&#x2F;intermediate.
======
paulbishop
Yes it is, it is what I do :)

buzz me

~~~
ge96
I wasn't so much asking for your help, more like I was interested in people's
experience doing this for a living. Like how much do you have to know to be
able to do this. Think like deploying the same app on Heroku/whatever
AWS/Node/etc etc... that seems like knowing a lot, like I only use LAMP at
this time and I will start to learn other stacks, I'm a full stack dev, but
yeah... it seems like a lot to know to be able to consult for people and know
what you're talking about. (no offense to you I don't know anything about
you/how many years you have) I'm just saying that out loud / in general.

edit: holy crap I see your account is new (green name) not sure how new. I
wonder if I can scrape hacker news and see when people post about something
and tell them "hey I do that hire me" haha. Just an observation.

